# Google Music Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.1



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everybody, so I've just been playing around the last couple days in my boredom and building an AOSP rom for myself and I came across an updated Google Music. It was actually labeled GoogleMusicICS.apk so I figured I'd load it up.. So as far as appearance or anything goes there is no difference at all that I noticed, and in Titanium Backup it shows the version number as 4.0.1 so I just figured that if anybody wanted it you can grab it..

Download Link: http://www.multiupload.com/74JEOAQN8Z


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

If it's the true ICS apk it should have blue accents instead of green. Droid Life & Android Police posted it last week.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't seem to get it to sync with Google Music. Tried clearing data according to Droid Life instructions. Is there something wrong with permissions?

Its definitely not making contact with the internet at all. According to my data icon in my status bar, clicking refresh in settings doesn't even trigger communication.


----------

